# Done it . . .



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

So, I've just placed an order for the Sage DB . . .after much deliberation and a squaring of my conscience because my DTP is less than 3 months old









I'm going to keep the DTP until the DB is up and running but then I'll be selling it so anyone who wants one keep an eye out in the for sale section.

Teresa x


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Teresap said:


> So, I've just placed an order for the Sage DB . . .after much deliberation and a squaring of my conscience because my DTP is less than 3 months old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No messing about!! Enjoy it and please share your journey


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks joey24dirt . . Will do.

Teresa x


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Teresa, the pleasure of using remains when the pain of expenditure fades away


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

I can only hope

Teresa x


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Wow.... so you spanked the CC then:exit:

The man in the white gloves will visit you soon and no doubt show you what you have been doing not right, lol


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi Dave . . .well and truly . .







I persuaded myself that Go Electricals price of £999 (ouch) would probably rise soon . . .and I was very convincing.

Teresa x


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Whooo! How exciting!

I bet you can't wait for it to arrive now. Post lots of box, unwrapping and everything pics, if you can


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

Should be here tomorrow . . .does anyone else get really nervous when they have something new?









Teresa x


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

I only get nervous about my significant other finding the invoice... I'm now getting a cold sweat just thinking about that eventuality


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Teresap said:


> Should be here tomorrow . . .does anyone else get really nervous when they have something new?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!! There's always that worry that something will go wrong (for me)! It rarely does though!

The excitement of a new parcel to open - the best feeling


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

Oops









Teresax


----------

